# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Part box hedge dying

## sam00

I have a series of box hedges in my front garden and one section of them are dying and I really want to bring them back to life. It’s the side of my neighbour so I wonder if my neighbour is possibly poisoning them but without proof I can’t do much or could they just be ill.  
I have cut a lot of the dead leaf back but not too much, fertilized and watered, is there anything else I can do to save them as I don’t want to loose them?           
Sent

----------


## Uncle Bob

Maybe overwatering?

----------


## Marc

It is suspicious but what would your neighbour gain from doing that? Contact Graham Ross on 2GB via email, or on Better Homes and Gardens. He is usually helpful. 
Or your local nursery, but that would be the luck fo the draw.

----------

